# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Διώρυγες  (Canals) >  Τα κανάλια των ΗΠΑ (New York State Canals)

## Παναγιώτης

Στις ΗΠΑ από το 19ο αιώνα έχει αναπτυχθεί ένα δίκτυο υδάτινων οδών που συνδέει μεταξύ τους ποτάμια και λίμνες που χρησιμοποιήται για μεταφορές και αναψυχή. Σήμερα αυτό το δίκτυο περιλαμβάνει 19.200 km καναλιών και 257 θυροφράγματα.
Μάλιστα ένας από τους μύθους για το [περίφημο πείραμα της Φιλαδέλφειας ίσως να συνδέεται με τα κανάλια αυτά. Σύμφωνα με τους πειραματολόγους το καράβι εξαφανίστηκε από τη Φιλαδέλφεια και εμφανίστηκε στο Νόρφολκ την άλλη μέρα ενώ το ταξίδι χρειάζεται δυο μέρες και θα έπρεπε να αρθούν τα ανθυποβρυχιακά δίχτυα κ.λπ. Αυτό μπορεί να εξηγηθεί αν χρησιμοποίησε ένα το κανάλι Chesapeake-Delawaer που χρησιμοποιούσε το αμρικάνικο ναυτικό ώστε να αποφεύγει τα υποβρύχια που περιπολούσαν στα ανοιχτά. Η χρήση του καναλιού ήταν απόρρητη για να μη γίνει δολιοφθορά στο κανάλι. Με αυτή τη διαδρομή χρειάζονταν μόνο έξι ώρες. Λοιπόν ένας που θα έβλεπε ένα καράβι τη μια μερα στο ένα λιμάνι και την άλλη στο άλλο έυκολα θα μπορούσε να πλάσει το μύθο.

Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία που παρουσίασε η Ένωση Πολιτικών Μηχανικών της Αμερικής (American Society of Civil Engineers) μια μόνο μαούνα μπορεί να μεταφέρει το ίδιο φορτίο με 58 νταλίκες στο 1/10 του κόστους και χωρίς να επιβαρύνει το οδικό δίκτυο. 

Όμως όπως φαίνεται στην ίδια έκθεση που έγινε επίκαιρη μετά την πρόσφατη κατάρρευση (Αύγουστος 2007) της γέφυρας αυτό το δίκτυο παρουσιάζει πολλά προβλήματα λόγω έλλειψης κονδυλίων για τη σωστή συντήρησή του. Εκτός από την απαιτούμενη βυθοκόρηση ώστε να μένουν τα κανάλια ανοιχτά χρειάζονται επενδύσεις στην αντικατάσταση του εξοπλισμού (πολλά έχουν κατασκευαστεί το 19ο αιώνα) και την κατασκευή νέων έργων, ώστε να συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν χωρίς αστοχίες. από τα 257 θυροφράγματα περίπου τα μισά θα είναι απαρχαιωμένα. Ολόκληρη η έκθεση είναι στη διέυθυνση http://www.asce.org/reportcard/2005/page.cfm?id=36

----------

